
Selling shovels in a gold rush: building a SaaS for cryptocurrency enthusiasts - gghyslain
https://medium.com/entrepreneurship-at-work/selling-shovel-during-the-gold-rush-building-a-saas-product-for-cryptocurrency-enthusiasts-7ff02bb0724e
======
RepressedEmu
This is a really good write up of taking a product from an idea all the way
through getting paying customers! I just wish the author delved more into
details.

How many of their users converted to a paid plan? What price point did the
author settle on for their service?

He says that the server costs are paid off for a year but we get no details
beyond that.

